# Spartan Roll Pin Cable Connectors....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

My Spartan .55 cables are 6 month old (around 250 jobs) and I'm noticing more and more play at the connection joints. I have replaced the roll pins about one month ago but it seems most of the play is in the connection joints themselves. 

Should I be concerned ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> My Spartan .55 cables are 6 month old (around 250 jobs) and I'm noticing more and more play at the connection joints. I have replaced the roll pins about one month ago but it seems most of the play is in the connection joints themselves.
> 
> Should I be concerned ?


on the .55 cable not so much since the male end is solid. You can replace the ends it takes a little skill with a welder. The new ends screw into the inner core cable and the two outer windings need to be welded to the connector. Most of the wear is in the female end it gets a little spread out. You can try to beat it down a little. Have the male end in the female end with out the roll pin and place it on a hard surface and hit the female end with a 3lb hammer a few times and check for play.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had some cables that were years old and very loose, never had a problem. As long as the roll pin goes in nice and tight, you should be fine.








Paul


----------

